# Lindisfarne



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Lindisfarne, also called Holy Island due to its historic links with Christianity stetching back to the sixth century, is a tidal island off the coast of Northumberland in the north east of England. It can only be reached by land at certain parts of the day when the tide is out. This is my ink and wash work of a view of Lindisfarne Castle:


----------

